# NG Flat Cars



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to construct some narrow guage flats (DRGW 6000 series). What I would like to know was the decking ship lap, tougue & groove, or butt edged. I have seen looks of pictures but can't see that detail. Thanks Dave Cozzens


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the prototype was ship lap.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

You mean the 'straight timber solebar'  style D&RG flats of  20 ton capacity, 30 ft long, and built from 1887? 


Robert Sloan's book shows them to have normal planks no shiplap or such; there are both photos and drawings of them.  I think that will be to allow the rain/snow to drain through the small gaps between the planks.


Wayne Spence did a very comprehensive 3 part series (including  better drawings)  on the D&RGW 6000 series flatcars - it is at the following link http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, 
First, welcome to the MLS gang. 
For my freelance flats, I have shiplapped decking using 1.20 3x8 stock available from Ozark Miniatures. I did it in the milling machine, with some loss due to spliting or flexing. Having seen your fine miniature woodworking, I would like to know the technique you plan to use. Would you really consider making tongue&groove in 1.29, if that's what the prototype was? Expect that you just might! 

Larry


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like shiplap to me.


----------



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies to my question. I have received replies on other forums as well and right now it is a tossup between shiplap and butt edged. Box cars, stock cars, gons, and idler flats were shiplap from the pictures I've seen. The picture Bruce included appears to be a class 28 idler flat which was rebuilt from cut down box and stock cars. BTW, I should mention that this is for a 2 1/2" scale car (6' long) that I will be building for a friend's live steam railroad. So I am trying to make it just as the prototype. I wasn't sure if anyone had a Hartford kit that might be as the prototype? Thanks so much and if there are any other thoughts I appreciate them. David Cozzens


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

I built a Hartford 28 foot Carter Bros. flat car last year and it was shiplap decking. Hartford was good enough to provide some finely milled wood for the deck. Looks great. Call them, it may be available as a part. 

Good luck and don't forget to post photos. 

Rich Schiffman


----------

